# My dog protected me from a dog attack



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

My dog didn’t win any titles but I’m so proud of my dog for protecting me from a dog trying to attack me 

We were on a jog at around 9pm. It was completely dark and out of nowhere a dog came running straight for me. My gsd tackled it, a quick scuffle and I took off running pulling my dog away right behind me. I have no idea what kind of dog it was all I know is my gsd kicked its butt and my dog thankfully wasn’t harmed. I hope that dog was okay too but I wasn’t going back to find out I was pretty scared of my dog being hurt 

Has your gsd ever had to protect you?


----------



## deedeearmstrong (Sep 5, 2018)

That sounded pretty scary, I am glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like all three of you were startled!My dogs would flip out if a person with their dog came running past in the dark.I'm glad everyone is ok.
If running after dark is a regular activity for you consider carrying an led flashlight with a strobe function.They are so intense and blinding (even in daylight) it will stop a dog or human in their tracks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you all are ok.

I have an older version of this
https://www.energizer.ca/lighting/headlights#vhuhdrh
Love it for walking the dogs at night. Unlike a flashlight you can't drop it, it keeps you visible for passing motorists and prevents sneak ups in the dark. 
I still often carry my Maglite but that has other uses and is sort of my security blanket.:smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Those lights mentioned are worth checking out. Yeah mine sure would have wanted to keep the dog in check. Glad all are safe.


----------



## deedeearmstrong (Sep 5, 2018)

I would suggest a can of mace with you too.


----------



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Good ... my dog did once in dog park and I was very happy.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Good that your dog keeps you safe!

My dog "protected" me from a pair of mini poodles, which was embarrassing. 
I was chatting with their owner who was asking about our neighborhood, and they came over and jumped up on me, putting their paws on my legs. I think their paws barely reached my knees even when they were standing up. Then Rumo (my 76 lb dog who towers over them) growled at them! I was pretty embarrassed and I explained to her that he is somewhat protective...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Strobe lights are great but also use a steady light! A driver cannot guage the distance to a flashing light easily.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

NancyJ said:


> Strobe lights are great but also use a steady light! A driver cannot guage the distance to a flashing light easily.


The strobe function is only used to blind an attacker,be it man or beast.Slamdunc recommendedWorks day or night!


----------



## Teresa (May 2, 2012)

I take my dogs on a 6 mile walk most days on logging property. They run all over the place while I walk. So on the way back home, my boy is ahead of me; he turns around and comes back towards me, stops, and just stares at me. I laugh and ask him what he’s doing. What’s wrong? So I pat his head and he walks ahead of me towards what I thought was a stick across our path. It was a snake. Good boy, Bruno.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Glad you all are ok.
> 
> I have an older version of this
> https://www.energizer.ca/lighting/headlights#vhuhdrh
> ...


 yep thats what mags are for wink wink


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I also just wanna brag about how handsome my dude is. I’m sure you guys all think your gsd is the best as well like any good owner would. But to me he’s always my number 1 ?


----------

